# Long term non-chromed protection



## Coyote (Sep 19, 2021)

Ok, so on my non-Schwinn bikes, many of the piece parts are steel (?)
but not stainless or chromed.  Is there a recommended polish/coating that
can be used to protect them from rust buildup if parked/stored for extended time?
Typical seat post shown. Thanks for any advice!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Sep 19, 2021)

@Coyote I  believe those parts are cadmium plated. No shine to them. You can use same bearing grease where that seat post goes into the seat tube to protect it from rust. Maybe a good car wax to protect what is exposed. I have used a Simichrome metal polish on a few cad pieces and they looked quite good.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 19, 2021)

There aren’t any bare metal parts I’m aware of-chrome, cad, or zinc like Coaster said. If kept inside you shouldn’t have a problem. V/r Shawn


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 19, 2021)

If you d find that there are some bare metal parts that need some kind of protection, Eastwood Co make a bare metal clear, Diamond Clear for Bare Metal; in both satin and gloss.


----------



## Steve Baltera (Sep 20, 2021)

GIBBS OIL. You can get it on amazon.great oil.I have a bare metal bike with gibbs on it .its been hangin in the garage for about 3 years .No rust yet.


----------



## AndyA (Sep 21, 2021)

Paint, usually black or some kind of silver


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 21, 2021)

AndyA said:


> Paint, … or *some kind of silver*



I have used Rust-Oleum “Antique Pewter” — a metallic medium-dark gray on non-A&S bikes (what other kind is there?);
and for a seat post, it might be best to know where to draw the paint/no-paint line.

I have found that some Solvents make the plating turn black; and others more bright, (at least temporarily).


----------



## AndyA (Sep 21, 2021)

For small bits that want sort of a nickel look, I like Testors 1180 flat steel enamel. Apply with a small brush.


----------

